# I Need Help!



## melbel1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

ok so i was with my friend and we pegging me around down by the damn kinda near my house and i dieced to walk and i spotted a baby bird on the ground so i picked it up and brought it to my house i didnt know what kind of bird it was at first so i didnt know what to feed it so my friend said he thought it was a pigeon and i looked up baby pigeons and the results look like the bird i have found so i don't no what to feed it it i don't know how old it is i have it in a dresser dawer with towles and some watter bottles full of warm watter and ya i'v been feeding it bread all mushed up in water shud i feed it something else plz help me


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post a picture so we can tell you what is appropriate to feed the baby?

Also...where are you located?


----------



## melbel1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

im in wiscouins and ya i'll post pic asap


----------



## melbel1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=470840&id=100000137615292 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...70841&id=100000137615292&fbid=150736314940955 here r two pictures of it i love it it's so cute i cant help but cry cuz idk if it will live


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

i would recommend searching threw the forum for other post about babies,they will have lots of info on how and what to feed it ,i dont know much but i know they need to be fed pretty often when that little......im sure more people will replay to your post.


----------



## melbel1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh thanks i hope the birdy makes it


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hey Google It !*

Just google " what to feed A Baby pigeon " it should help you -- I also facebook friend requested you -- Don't think i am some " Creeper " or something I have a Daughter Your age ( she's beautiful : ) I am Just an animal Lover and would like to help -- I read something about Grinding up seed and can't recall the rest -- so i will look into it and get back to you on it k , Hows The Bird doing Now ? Nice job on saving this Bird -- and if you need a home for him I can also do that 4 You -- our family has 10 Pigeons Now and only 1 out of that 10 is a rescue -- we also do Fostercare in our home for dogs -- so they don't have to kill them -- Just love animals ! Peace ! Mike


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i know its off topic i think. but i need help with my roller pigeon he used to fly and roll alright but now he just spirals up everytime he takes of and looks like he doesnt know what he is doing once he is in the air. Does anyone got a clue on what is wrong with him? plz.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

yvannava said:


> i know its off topic i think. but i need help with my roller pigeon he used to fly and roll alright but now he just spirals up everytime he takes of and looks like he doesnt know what he is doing once he is in the air. Does anyone got a clue on what is wrong with him? plz.


start a new thread it will be easier


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

how do u start a new thread


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Upper Left You Click On The Blue Pigeon talk --- Find a category in which you want to start a New Thread and click on it -- and upper ( Not as Far up as Pigeon talk ) but upper left you'll see " New Thread " Click On It and Then Its self explanitory after that K ! Need more help just Ask , Peace !


----------

